# PC Config Required Urgently  - Budget:  25,000 Rs  - 27,000 Rs



## Fubar (Nov 4, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: *Desktop for Professional Photo-editing through Photoshop CS6 and playing HD Movies without lags or freezes.*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: *25K. Can extend upto 28K.*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: *No.*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *Windows XP 64 Bit, Windows 7 64 Bit, Windows 8.*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: *1Tb Hard Drive*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: *21 inches Full HD monitor required.*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: *I don't want to buy an Intel component. I would prefer an AMD.*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *Within November 10th 2012.*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: *will be done by an assembler.*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: *Kolkata. I am buying locally.*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: *I want to work flawlessly with big files (78 - 80 mb each file size @ 300 dpi ) in Photoshop CS6 without lags or Pc freezing at any point of time.* 

*I have heard good things about Mobo Gigabyte 880 GM, AMD FX 4100 with HD ATI 6450.*


Regards


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2012)

I think you didn't get the Question 7 properly. Mention that if you are having any components which you wanna use in the new build.


----------



## Fubar (Nov 4, 2012)

Cilus said:


> I think you didn't get the Question 7 properly. Mention that if you are having any components which you wanna use in the new build.




No I am not having any component.


----------



## Binary_Hero (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi @Fubar,
At your budget it is a bit tricky but here are the configs:
Processor-FX-4100 at 6.5K
Motherboard- ASUS M5A88-EVO at 7.5k
Ram- G-Skill F3-4 GB at 1K
Graphic Card- Galxy GT640 at 6k
PSU- Corsair CX430 at 2k
HDD-WD Green Caviar 1TB at 4.5k
Monitor- Full HD at this budget is difficult but go for anything nearby 5K
A case for your components CM Elite 310 at 1.5K
 Sorry but i have overshot your budget but finding everything at your budget is impossible.


----------



## vkl (Nov 5, 2012)

Processor : AMD A6 3650 - 5.5k
Motherboard : Gigabyte A55M-DS2 - 3.3k
RAM:G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz) DDR3 4GB - 1.5k
HDD: WD caviar blue 1TB - 5k
Optical drive:Asus DRW-24B5ST - 1k
Cabinet: CM elite 310 -1.8k
PSU:Corsair cx430v2 - 2.5k
Monitor: Benq g2222dhal -7.6k or SAMSUNG MONITOR 22 INCH LED S22B370H -8.5k
Mouse&KB :Logitech MK200 - 0.7k

The IGP of A6 3650 can handle full hd video with ease.
Adobe Photoshop CS6 has many functions which are GPU accelerated like Liquify, Warp, Lighting Effects,Oil Paint filter and many more.
The Mercury Graphics Engine(MGE) in photoshop CS6 uses OpenCL and OpenGL for acceleration which are well supported by the AMD based APUs.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 5, 2012)

Binary_Hero  , the suggestion you have given is okay but most of the prices are not correct and the choice of the Motherboard is not good and same goes for the Gfx card. GT 640 is a very poor performer, both in games and compute.
Vkl, A6 3650 is not very powerful for Professional photo editing.

Processor-FX-4100 at 6.2K
Motherboard- MSI 970A-GD46 @ 5.5K
Ram- G-Skill RipjawX 1600 MHz DDR3 4GB X 1 @ 1.5K
Graphic Card- MSI/Sapphire HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 @ 5.4K
PSU- Corsair CX430 V2 @ 2.6k
HDD-WD Green Caviar 1TB with 64 MB cache at 4.5k
Monitor- BenQ G2220HDL @ 7.5K
Any Local Frontech/Intex Big cabinet w/o SMPS @ 1K


----------



## Binary_Hero (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry for that but the prices are that what I found at the local shop. I had doubts about the graphic card too and the monitor Cilius mentioned is good. Go with Cilius's configs.


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Nov 5, 2012)

Go with cilus config.....


----------



## vkl (Nov 5, 2012)

Benchmark Results: Photoshop CS6 

A8 3850 without any dGPU performs quite well.Generally the performance difference between only APU and APU+hd7970 or fx8150+hd7970 is not that large always.Even in some cases the fx8150 with hd7970 is much faster than APU but then it is one of the fastest and costliest GPU.
The point here is that in applications like photoshop CS6 the APU does quite well and it is not like a somewhat faster processor with a midrange dGPU would necessarily outperform the APU in photoshop CS6.The question is whether in photoshop cs6 where many functions are GPU accelerated,does moving from a6 3650 to fx4100 with dGPU translate to any substantial gain considering the latter combination is pricier.APUs are specifically good for these type of things where IGP's GPGPU compute assists CPU for faster overall compute.

In photoshop CS6 many functions and most of the 3D features,even rendering are GPU accelerated,only ray tracing is not accelerated as of now.
Had it been CS4/5 then the APU would not have been that good.But in photoshop cs6 a6 3650 apu is a good option.


----------



## Fubar (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks a ton for answering me. I really appreciate. Good news is that I have decided to extend the budget to 32K and I am purchasing the PC day after tomorrow that's final. So, I had visited the local market today and they have given me a config which I would like to share and later follow your valuable opinions:


Processor - FX 4100 @ 6000/- +
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-GM USB 3 - 4900/- +
HDD - Hitachi 500 GB @ 3050 +
Ram - Corsair 4 GB (1333) @1150 +
PSU - Corsair CX430 V2 @ 2500 +
Cabinate - Coolermaster @ 1850 +
Graphics Card - ATI Raedon 6450 1 GB @ 2714 +
Monitor - BenQ G2220HDL @ 7420 +


I would like to know if the above mentioned config is weak or needs revision/changes for heavy duty Photoshop CS 6 or later! Please Please help me out.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 6, 2012)

Buddy, stop immegiately. You are going for a Graphics card which is just a Home Theater or HTPC graphics card that can only help you play HD Videos smoothly but for gaming, you can call it CRAP. Try to get something like GT 630 (Rebranded 430) available around  3.5K

Also, by paying only 500 bucks extra you can get the Gigabyte 970A-DS3 or the MSI motherboatd, I have mentioned earlier which are way better as well as more feature rich than the GA-880GM-USB3 motherboard.


----------



## Fubar (Nov 6, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, stop immegiately. You are going for a Graphics card which is just a Home Theater or HTPC graphics card that can only help you play HD Videos smoothly but for gaming, you can call it CRAP. Try to get something like GT 630 (Rebranded 430) available around  3.5K
> 
> Also, by paying only 500 bucks extra you can get the Gigabyte 970A-DS3 or the MSI motherboatd, I have mentioned earlier which are way better as well as more feature rich than the GA-880GM-USB3 motherboard.



@ Cilus I'll tell you the real problem. I have checked the local market (Chandni) in kolkata, neither I am getting the above mentioned MSI board nor the BenQ G2220HDL monitor. The shop-keepers made hundreds of calls but in vain. Now I am totally perplexed. Can you reconfigure with what's best at the budget and easily available. I'll consider it as a final solution to my quarry.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 6, 2012)

which shop you have tried?


----------



## Fubar (Nov 6, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> which shop you have tried?



technocrat, mohit, balaji, berelia, supreme,lalani, eastern logica vedant... and several others...


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 6, 2012)

i think i saw msi  in itareana....emall 2nd floor.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 7, 2012)

There are an Gigabyte alternative too, the 970A-DS3. But the main problem is actually the GPU and PSU which need to be updated as I've suggested.


----------



## Fubar (Nov 7, 2012)

Cilus said:


> There are an Gigabyte alternative too, the 970A-DS3. But the main problem is actually the GPU and PSU which need to be updated as I've suggested.



For graphics as suggested by you earlier I am going for Sapphire HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5. I am only stuck with the monitor now. I am not getting BenQ G2220HDL with such an unbeatable price! Considering a Dell ST2220L budget will rise.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 7, 2012)

> For graphics as suggested by you earlier I am going for Sapphire HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5.



What is the price quoted for the said card in Chadni ?

By the the Corsair XMS3 seems to be available at around 1300 range. 300 savings over G.Skill RipJawX

Also VS450 (PSU) is at around 2000 mark i guess, a savings for 500 there can be too.


----------



## Fubar (Nov 7, 2012)

Naxal said:


> What is the price quoted for the said card in Chadni ?
> 
> By the the Corsair XMS3 seems to be available at around 1300 range. 300 savings over G.Skill RipJawX
> 
> Also VS450 (PSU) is at around 2000 mark i guess, a savings for 500 there can be too.



*For Sapphire HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 I totally have faith on the price quoted by Cilus which is 5.4K.*


----------

